# Anzeige der Passwortsicherheit



## Freak_Desperado (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne eine Anzeige realisieren, wie sicher das gewählte Passwort ist (am besten in drei Bereiche aufgeteilt -> rot für unsicher, gelb für durchschnittlich und grün für sehr sicher).

Über einen Ansatz, ein Tutorial oder gar ein fertiges Script wäre ich sehr dankbar.


MfG

Michi


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juni 2007)

Hier mal ein Ansatz:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
String.prototype.trim=function(dir)
{
  switch(dir)
    {
      case 'r':
        return this.replace(/\s+$/g,'');
          break;
      case 'l':
        return this.replace(/^\s+/g,'');
          break;
      default:
        return this.replace(/(^\s+|\s+$)/g,'');
    }
}

function pwcheck(o)
{
  msg='';
  x=6;
  v=o.value.trim();
  if(!v.match(/[a-z]/)||!v.match(/[A-Z]/))x-=2; msg+='\nBitte Gross+Kleinbuchstaben verwenden';
  if(v.length<6)                          x-=2; msg+='\nBitte mindestens 6 Zeichen eingeben';
  if(!v.match(/[^a-z\d]/i))               x-=1; msg+='\nBitte auch Sonderzeichen verwenden';
  if(!v.match(/[\d]/i))                   x-=1; msg+='\nBitte auch Zahlen verwenden';
  
  c='green';
  if(x<6)c='yellow';
  if(x<3)c='red';
  o.style.backgroundColor=c;
    
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<input type="text" onkeyup="pwcheck(this)">
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Gumbo (20. Juni 2007)

Je größer das Alphabet und je länger das Passwort, desto mehr Kombinationen sind möglich.
Deswegen solltest du die Länge des Passworts, die Art und Anzahl der vorkommenden Zeichen (alphanumerische Zeichen, Sonderzeichen) sowie deren Kombination prüfen. Zusätzlich zur Syntax könntest du noch die Semantik des Passworts prüfen und so etwaige Abhängigkeiten der einzelnen Zeichen untereinander (wie Folgen „abc123“ oder „qwert“) feststellen.

Nachtrag: Tyler Akins’ Password Strength Test sieht viel versprechend aus, wo sogar die Entropie berechnet wird.


----------

